
H-1B Visa Reform Bill - TheDom
http://blogs.wsj.com/briefly/2015/11/16/h-1b-visa-reform-bill-at-a-glance/?mod=e2fb
======
hwstar
This is a good start, but it doesn't address the root of the problem with H-1B
visas. The only way to fix the H-1B visa is to switch from a lottery system to
a bidding system where employers bid up the wages of the H-1B employees.

